
WebRender newsletter #18 - DiabloD3
https://mozillagfx.wordpress.com/2018/04/16/webrender-newsletter-18/
======
mozumder
I’d love to be able to resize fonts at 60fps. Hopefully other browser vendors
figure out a GPU font glyph renderer soon as well.

~~~
sanxiyn
Or they can choose to just use Pathfinder. It's licensed under Apache 2.0.

~~~
mozumder
My guess is that Apple and Microsoft probably won't use any core tech that
involves OpenGL anymore, moving to their own DirectX/Metal.

~~~
Jasper_
Pathfinder's main approach is on the CPU. The OpenGL parts are pretty minimal
and easily ported.

